# Taking the plunge & coloring at home!



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've recently been inspired to color my hair at home, thanks to some good advice from some lovely ladies on Specktra (you know who you are
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I just need some application tips and general advice.

My hair is naturally a light brown, dark blonde. My current haircolor (you can reference my FOTDs but I'll add a recent pic of my hair at the bottom of the thread) is pretty natural. I usually get my hair colored 2x a year by my hairstylist. We always do a heavy foiling of highlights, but this past April, I was getting tired of blonde and decided to go darker, something that would be low maintenance for me and would help me go back to my natural color. I haven't had my hair cut or colored since April. It could definitely use a 1-2 inch trim just to get off some dead ends. My hair is pretty dry though. I usually wash my hair everyday, but usually 1x a week I'll skip it just to give my hair some room to breathe.

I'm getting tired of forking over $95 and up to get my hair done, even if it is 2x a year. I'd rather save myself money and color it at home for lots less. So tonight I bought 2 boxes of L'Oreal Superior Preference permanent color. I got 2 boxes because my hair is on the longer side and I don't want to run out of color halfway thru the application. I want to get rid of some of the blonde tones leftover in my hair and go darker. I chose this color:
Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃ©al Paris} If the link gives you issues, it's described as "5: Natural, Medium Brown"

Does anyone have any tips for me on application or should I just follow the general instructions included with the haircolor? Should I leave it on longer than instructed or less time? As far as roots go, my mom said that I'll have roots with this, but I've had roots forever, it's just part of coloring your hair and although I don't do mine frequently, I find I'd rather have a touch of my natural, maybe somewhat lighter roots come out on darker hair than my natural roots come out on blonde hair.

Any suggestions/tips/help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks for reading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a recent pic of my hair:


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't see the color you chose...it's giving me some error message.  If it's a darker color, just know when you put it on it may be like OMG this is so dark, but give it a few washings.  It fades.  Since it fades, know that after awhile it won't be so vibrant & may start to fade to your lighter color again (not completely, but lighter than you may have wanted.  My color always does this.  Good call on buying 2 boxes...you're going to need it.  Make sure to really saturate your hair & roots really good.  Nothing worse than having your hair dry & finding out you now have leopard spots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if you get color on your neck, ears, or around your face, be sure to clean it up fairly quickly.  You don't want to have a stained face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always keep a warm washcloth handy.  Dye in old clothes, and be sure you don't have good towels or rugs around, as it's easy to make a mess.  I never seem to be able to get those stains out.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 22, 2008)

i can't see your hair color, but it is definitely easier going one color and maintaining one color than highlights! and it's also easier going darker! just follow the general instructions for your hair color and i don't think it's necessary for you to go over the processing time. good call grabbing two boxes, you're hair looks pretty long and thick.. so i agree that it is better to "saturate" the application to make sure it all gets in there! 

ohohoh! and i don't know if you know, but rub vaseline/petrolum jelly along the roots of your hair on your face and neck so that the hair color doesn't stain your face, you can wash it off later.. or wiping with the wash cloth quickly works just as well (except it'll stain the wash cloth)! HTH!

i think it will go well


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

I keep getting the error message too, damnit. Oh well, I took a front & back picture of the box. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with MACATTAK with the saturating.  I do my Mom's hair as well as my sister & I use the whole bottle, sometimes 2 and make sure you have it everywhere, rub it down into the roots.  Pay attention to the front, sides & top of course.  Maybe have your bf make sure everything in the back is covered.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As much as I want to color it tonight, I think I'm going to wait until Sunday, my mom has offered to help me dye it. She used to dye my hair for me when I was younger and I used a semi-permanent red on it. I really don't remember much of anything, except that I stained the bathtub lol.

Should I wash my hair beforehand and make sure I have no styling products in it? I was thinking of just straightening my hair that day and not putting anything in it. I also read somewhere online to make sure I heavily condition my hair a couple days beforehand so the color saturates better.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have some roots showing right now, with your natural color coming in, you want to put it on the roots first. What I do for coloring is I apply to the roots using a comb and leave it on for about 7 minutes, then I add the color to the rest of the hair and leave it on maybe another 10 minutes or so (depening what the package says for the total time.)

Reason being is that processed, previously bleached or treated hair is more porous so takes up the colour faster than your natural hair, so you need to leave it on the roots a bit longer to get an even color. Otherwise your ends will be more colored than the roots.

If it's a permanent color, you shouldn't wash it before, you put it on dry hair (but read the box instructions.) Just wash it maybe the day before and don't put any styling products in.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 22, 2008)

do it on "dirty" hair the color "sticks" better.

i just section my hair like i would if i were to straighten it, section off at my ears, the my tmeples, then the top. i do my roots first, the take the remainder of the bottle and put it in the rest of my hair.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 22, 2008)

just a little word of advice.. if you _do_ happen to get it on your clothing, spray a little hairspray on the stain to keep it from processing.


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 23, 2008)

Agree about the 'dirty hair' - not bc it sticks better,bc natural oils will help to protect your hair! never do a level three on freshly washed hair!!! NEVER =)


----------



## TDoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey! Forgot about these.... These are pics from when I colored my hair a while back with that same exact shade and color.  My haircolor was similar to yours when I colored it, except I had some weird reaaaaally blonde chunky highlights going on. Anyway, this was from my thread about coloring mine and these were the after pics.  

I think you've gotten some GREAT advice on here.  Can't wait to see how it turns out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Brit already knows how I feel about this haircolor brand, but I have to tell y'all this is THE BEST stuff.  I recently used the same brand, the Loreal Preference, but used a shade darker.  It turned out great again! It's good stuff)



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I DID IT! And it turned out perfect! Thanks so much for all the suggestions...they helped me out sooo much! Best of all, my mother approved (she REALLY liked it) and we all know mom's are the toughest hair critics...

Here is how it turned out!





Yeah, I have serious camera skills... nope.





It's verrry shiny!











Unfortunately, I don't have any true "before" pictures...I wish I would've taken a few so you could see how big of a difference it really is!!
In a few months, I'll probably go to a professional if I want to go a little darker, but I'm really loving it now!

*Again, THANKS everyone for all the suggestions and help!*​_


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

That'll be a fantastic hair color on you.  I wouldn't leave it on longer than the instructions say.  Since you're coloring all your hair, you won't really need to worry about the roots part.  And even though your hair is dry now, don't worry, dark colors really help strengthen and nourish hair.  Your hair will be really soft and shiny when you're done.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be dyeing it later today with my mom, so I'll be back with pics tomorrow once I style it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thanks everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be dyeing it later today with my mom, so I'll be back with pics tomorrow once I style it._

 
You're lucky your mom will help you!  My mom complains like there is no tomorrow if I ask her to help with the back part of my hair!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok so I colored itttttt!
I left it on for the 25 minutes that the instructions said, from the time my mom started squirting the shit in my hair. She did my entire head of hair for me and it's seriously a good thing I bought 2 boxes because I have SOOOOOOO much freaking hair, it's unreal! My mom really saturated my hair, especially my roots and underneath my hair, I think she did a really good job. The color looks even all over.

It took forever to wash my hair until the water ran clear. I needed a lot of conditioner because my hair was so tangled and matted up. Well anyway, it's dry now and it's crazy dark! Nearly black, LOL. I figured it would like this for a few washings like MACATTAK said it probably would, but I'm totally not used to seeing myself like this, it's been 3 years since my hair was last this dark!
I hope mine looks as good as Tiffany's (TDoll) hair pics above once the color has a little time to fade.

Thanks everyone for the advice though, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2008)

It sure will lighten up in a few days.  Between washings and sunlight, it's going to happen.  I would love to see it!  I'm sure it's gorgeous


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I just now took these pics. Excuse the lack of expression on my face and my jacked up makeup, it's been a long day at work! I know I'm in serious need of a haircut, I think I'll get one next week when I have more time, I just need to get two inches taken off.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 25, 2008)

omg it looks so gorgeous!! I def. like this better than the blonde! YOu can pull of either look but this is soo pretty!


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 25, 2008)

That color looks beautiful on you. You can most def. pull off both!
It makes your eyes pop.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 25, 2008)

hehe it doesn't look black at all ..but i bet from being blonde to brown is a huge adjustment..but it looks spectacular ..I like this color better on ya now hehe ..the other was nice but this i dunno your hair looks shiner and healthier...(not that it didn't look nice before just looks better now )Looks great ! ..


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous!  I love the new color on you!!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE IT! It doesn't look black one bit! I think you're probably just in shock and you're thinking it's darker than it actually is.  I really love darker hair on you!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! This color really makes your complexion and eyes stand out.  It's really beautiful.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 26, 2008)

That is beautiful. Thinking back to that thread you posted with a picture of you really tanned with light hair compared with this... This is a really good look for you.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like it a lot. Makes me wanna change my color to this shade.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow I love the color!  I am going to have to try this brand of hair color out.  I think that it looks great on you!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the color!  I really like how you have your hair pulled back in that first pic.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

You really pull this off! It's a lovely shade and compliments your skin tone very well


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

I really love your hair the darker colour, it really suits you.

I just wanted to ask, are the home dyes not as strong as professional ones, or does it depend on the brand you use?? Because I have really faded red-ish hair right now that I had done in a salon a few months ago. I can't really afford the £110 now to go and have it done at the salon, so I bought a Herbal Essenses Dye Kit in dark brown (well 4 of them cause I have really really long thick hair) I used 3 boxes and covered everything, with my mom helping me, and waited the full time stated on the box, but it didn't really change much. It toned down the red a tiny bit, but didn't cover the highlights, it was still 'mulitcoloured'. I'm thinking that the dyes are weaker, but i don't know if I did it wrong???


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I really love your hair the darker colour, it really suits you.

I just wanted to ask, are the home dyes not as strong as professional ones, or does it depend on the brand you use?? Because I have really faded red-ish hair right now that I had done in a salon a few months ago. I can't really afford the £110 now to go and have it done at the salon, so I bought a Herbal Essenses Dye Kit in dark brown (well 4 of them cause I have really really long thick hair) I used 3 boxes and covered everything, with my mom helping me, and waited the full time stated on the box, but it didn't really change much. It toned down the red a tiny bit, but didn't cover the highlights, it was still 'mulitcoloured'. I'm thinking that the dyes are weaker, but i don't know if I did it wrong???_

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I think the at home dyes contain more ammonia than the ones at the salon, I know I've read that on here before. I guess it just depends on what sort of brand you try? The Herbal Essence dye, is it permanent or semi-permanent? Years ago, I tried a red shade of theirs when I was obsessed with having Kate Winslet's red color and it was a semi-permanent, it was supposed to lash like 25-30 washes. It didn't deposit a whole lot of color in it either and after a month or so, it was mostly gone. I would think a permanent color would grab to your hair more and you'd notice more of a difference.

I'm sorry, I'm not a lot of help when it comes to hair colors! I know there are some very helpful people on here though!


----------



## baybooty (Sep 7, 2008)

it looks really good! not black at all, but if you think it's too dark after a few washes it'll definitely fade!

i have never gotten my hair color/high lighted at a salon and never will. i think it's way over priced and my co-workers always get their hair done by stylists and i personally think it's a horrible job. plus if they mess up, i'd probably have to kick their ass.

the color looks great on you! i like it. your blonde highlights will def. start to leak thru at one point though. i've had streaks and chunks of blonde various times and no matter what color i did it, it would show lighter spots later on. i just dyed my hair black and purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that def got rid of the blonde.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I think the at home dyes contain more ammonia than the ones at the salon, I know I've read that on here before. I guess it just depends on what sort of brand you try? The Herbal Essence dye, is it permanent or semi-permanent? Years ago, I tried a red shade of theirs when I was obsessed with having Kate Winslet's red color and it was a semi-permanent, it was supposed to lash like 25-30 washes. It didn't deposit a whole lot of color in it either and after a month or so, it was mostly gone. I would think a permanent color would grab to your hair more and you'd notice more of a difference.

I'm sorry, I'm not a lot of help when it comes to hair colors! I know there are some very helpful people on here though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I think it was permanent but I threw the carton away so I can't be 100% sure. Maybe i'll try another brand and make sure I get the permanent.


----------

